# Diferencias entre unos y otros



## fernandob (May 30, 2009)

hoy entre en el tema de "diferencias entre ingenieros y tecnicos" y les respondi unas cosas medio en tono de broma (no da ese tema para otro tono).
y al rato me tuve que ir a un trabajo, si , a un trabajo sabado a las 23:45 hs noche de frio y lluvia suave.

un cliente que se que cuando vaya a cobrar tendre que escucharle decir estupideces, es unA clientA , una vieja, la que paga es la administradora del edificio.   .

*y me puse a pensar en eso mientras caminaba de vuelta a casa ,* y aqui estoy con este tema que creo que es una unificacion de varios temas que mencionare, algunos temas son el titulo textual, otros, los que vienen hace años aca saben a quien me refiero o de que .

"diferencia entre tecnicos e ingenieros"
"el foro esta creciendo y me da envidia y me la agarro contra el dueño "
"que caro me cobra el tecnico"
"que caro es este microcontrolador "
" es un ladron, si fue solo un ratro , o ¿cuanto salen los componentes? "

En fin., creo que se ve la actitud.
en mi caso yo venia pensando que si alguien me llama a la noche por que se quedo sin luz supongo que es un problema para dicha persona, y en este caso era asi ya que no tienen gas , dependen de la electricidad, yo RESPETO a mi trabajo, asi que si puedo ir voy.
RESPETO a quien me llama pidiendome ayuda por que tiene una necesidad.
Lo unico que deberia el cliente luego devolverme es RESPETO simplemente pagandome lo que le digo (vivo de esto asi que se lo que se cobra)  y ........hoy dia como lujo, dandome las gracias.

Otro ejemplo es que en estos dias estoy "envuelto" en un problema, tengo que cambiar una mesada en mi casa, de granito, un trabajo cuyo costo me es un poco alto , me va a tener unos meses medio apretado.
me dice mi señora que es caro, a pesar de que ya miramos en varios lugares y ES ASI EL PRECIO.
podria seguir quejandome que esa mesada es carisimo 200 dolares, que es un robo y bla bla.........
que los que se dedican a eso son ladrones .
pero no soy hipocrita, y trato de ponerme del otro lado, de igual forma que me quejo cuando alguien no valora lo mio , no debo quejarme TONTAMENTE cuando tengo que pagar.
para eso mire.
es mas.
supongamos que me quejo y digo que es caro, un robo y tengo la mala suerte que me escucha uno que se dedica a eso .
y me dice:
te parece caro 200 dolares ?? yo tengo una cantera de granito, si queres te vendo esa medida a solo 10 dolares , te parece mas justo ???
claro, si yo tuviese esa mentalidad  de "vivo" diria que si , .
pero el me responderia :
bueno , pasa cuando quieras esta en sierra de la ventana a 400Km de aqui , traete un flete y veni a buscarla.
fijate de traer algo para cortarla.
para mi ya esta, no hace falta mas nada que decir, el comentario de "es un robo" es fruto de la ignorancia y egoismo de no ver el esfuerzo de el otro.
*no ver que hay un trabajo inmenso para llegar al resultado final .*

sea una mesa de granito cortada, calada y entregada en puerta.
una carrera tecnica o de ingenieria.
un diseño electronico.
un proyecto funcionando .
una reparacion.
una ayuda.
una mano


se que quien no quiere ver las cosas no las vera, hay quienes creen que elvis vive o que nos han invadido los ETS, tambien hay quienes creen que son victimas de todo , y que ellos solo tienen derechos y los demas obligaciones.
hay quienes creen que los demas son malos y uno mismo es bueno.
y una persona grande , que ya se hizo la cabeza, que ya se cree lo que se cree, ............es al pedo tratar de hacerles ver las cosas.

pero este tema, este rato escribiendo es para quienes gustan de quejarse, de desvalorar lo de los demas, no importa que esten abajo de ellos o arriba.

leanlo, si son de esos ..........y al leer esto se sienten estupidos , ESTA MUY BUENO , por que se han dado un poco cuenta de lo que quiero decir y seguro recapacitaran un poco y mejoraran.
si son de esos y al leer esto les parece una estupidez .............doy gracias que no tengo que convivir con uds.

a los demas les mando un abrazo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 31, 2009)

que lo tiro che.

Sos un filosofo callejero, un poeta de la vida del tecnico. jajaja

yo en lo personal mido si algo es caro o no. Con la tabla de la experiencia.
Evidentemente que el que tiene mas calle corre con ventajas , me refiero a que tenes mas puntos de referencia.

El presio esta formado por varios puntos, 

1) La efectividad del que realiza el trabajo. (Tiempo, estetica, tecnica, compromiso)
2) La cantidad de personas que hay disponibles para realizar el trabajo.
3) El Presio del cosa sobre la que se realiza el trabajo (no es lo mismo trabajar en un r12, que en un  
    c4)
4) La hora en el que se realiza el trabajo.
5) La disponibilidad de repuestos para realizar el trabajo
6) La dureza de la cara del que realiza el mismo lo que es igual a la falta de etica.(me canse de decir trabajo).
7) Cuanto valora su vida el trabajador.

No me acuerdo en que post ponian el ejemplo de hacer un cambio de fusibles con una carga de 50 amp, en trifasica sin bajar el seccionador.  Cosa peligrosa, y muy vistosa por cierto. Tenes que cobrar y cobrar muy bien digamos arrancarle la cabeza, algunos capas que no se animan otros lo hagan por 20 mangos.

O te traen una Kompresor a que le revices porque no anda el estereo, encontras el fusible quemado. Tambien tenes que arrancarle la cabeza, en el service oficial te cobran $200 solo para dejarlo, despues vemos que es lo que tiene. 

O tenes el ultimo micro (no se consigue el repuesto) para el tv plasma de 32" El cliente te dice si lo podes tener rapidito porque es de la habitacion del nene ( boludo de 22 años que juega a la play todo el dia) el TV vienen de service en service sin darle solucion. jejeje se va preparando la guadañaaaaa.

o el caso que realmente por etica no lo hago, pero es cliente que viene con el TV con el tubo magnetizado por falla en la soldadura del PTC y Te dice, mire señor reparelo lo antes posible hasta $300 pago. jejeje

En fin buen tema fernando, me encantaria charlar con Ud fernecito de por medio. 
Cuando venga para cordoba me pega el grito. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> En fin buen tema fernando, me encantaria charlar con Ud fernecito de por medio.
> Cuando venga para cordoba me pega el grito.
> 
> Saludos



un ainvitacion de alguien que aprecio   
me la agendo para cuando ande por alli .
saludos karapalida


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

A mi me pasó ayer..

A mi vieja le debo unos $250 que me prestó porque los necesitaba.

Entonces fui agarrando: Un cargador de baterías de mi viejo que no le andaba (Lo revisé todo, levanté el circuito, y cambié unos diodos y unas llaves, y salió andando de 10), y 2 TVs que hay en mi casa, uno tenia un falso contacto en el conector del cable (Lo arreglé con estaño como dios manda), y el otro no le andaban los botones del frente (Limpié con alcohol y cambié uno).

En la cena le dije a mi vieja que si le parecía bien que me descuente $50 de la deuda por las tres cosas, y salta mi hermana diciendo "Ehhh, 50 mangos? Si no tardaste ni 10 minutos!", y tuve que estar como media hora explicandolé que lo que se paga es el trabajo y el conocimiento, no el tiempo, que si llevaba los TVs a cualquier lado, no le cobraban eso ni a palos, y que el cargador sale 250 mangos, barato no le va a salir el arreglo en otro lado.. Además de que los TVs los arreglé sin descargar el tubo para hacerlo rápido y no dejar a nadie sin TV en mi casa, eso también hay que valorarlo.

En fin, este tipo de rubros son así, se desvaloran mucho los trabajos, y exigen bastante (a veces cosas irrisorias).
A mi viejo por ejemplo lo llaman a veces a las 2am a ir a arreglar algo (Hace mantenimiento en varios lados), y lamentablemente tiene que ir, y después encima te pagan cuando quieren...


PD: También me acuerdo, antes que trabajaba arreglando celulares, cae una flaca (toda la guita se notaba), con un celular samsung de los ultimos, con tapita, que se lo habia pisado un auto 
Lo unico que hice fue limpiarlo, acomodarlo bien, y pegarle un poco la carcaza con la gotita, y le debo haber cobrado $100, pero creo que está bien. Por ese celular y por lo que le habia pasado, mucho menos no le podía cobrar... 

Otra fue una mujer, de unos 40 años, que viene medio llorosa con el celular en la mano, que se habia peleado con el marido y que habia revoleado el celular y no le prendia más y que se yo, y me dice "mirá, ves que no prende?" apretando un botón, y yo le digo "Se prende con este" y apreté el botón correcto y prendió 
Podría haberme echo el dolobu y haberle cobrado, pero obviamente no lo hice.


----------



## unleased! (May 31, 2009)

Lo que pasa de la gente que se queja al cobrarles que les parece mucho es que están muy mal acostumbrada. 
Poniendo un ejemplo de mi pais, una gran ciudad como puede ser barcelona o madrid, si llamas a un fontanero estoy seguro que por menos de 150€ no se presenta y la gente los paga sin abrir la boca porque saben que no pueden estar sin agua en casa. 

Ahora abrá gente que le parecerá muy caro. 

Una persona que se tira mas de 1 hora de viaje, gasta gasolina, busca aparcamiento en pleno centro, coge su herramienta y sube hasta un 5º piso.

¿No se merece los 150€ solo por llegar a tu casa y aguantarte?

Cuanto le pagarias ¿30€, 50€?

¿Solo los gastos de gasolina?

¿Le haces un bocadillo de fiambre para que coma por el camino?

Como dicen los curas "que Dios te lo pague"

Lo que digo yo, la gente está muy mal acostumbrada. Los mismos que se quejan son los que no valoran para nada el trabajo de los demás. No ven que les atiendas un sabado o un domingo porque ves que tienen un problema que no puede esperar a un lunes, que estás solucionando su problema en vez de dar un paseo con la familia, pasarlo bién con los demás. Nunca pagaron la carisima reparación de un service oficial. Nunca lucharon duro para tener lo que tienen. Llaman ladrón al fontanero cuando en realidad lo son ellos.

Y por lo general cuanto mas dinero tienen mas caro les parece.

Por suerte siempre van a ver clientes satisfechos con tu trabajo, que lo valoran, que lo ven justo, que te regañan por atenderles un día festivo pudiendo estar con los amigos. Estos clientes son los que realmente se merecen el atenderles rápido, el hacerles descuentos, el tratarlos como si fuesen de la familia.
Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

Por dios, lo que son las diferencias entre paises...

Acá si un plomero (Así les decimos acá a los fontaneros) cobrara €150, con dos o tres trabajos por mes podría vivir!

Acá debe cobrar unos €10 un plomero 


Ahora también está el tema de los estudios..
A uno que no tiene título, casi siempre le van a pagar menos, ejemplo, yo:
Yo a veces viajo a otras partes del país para hacer algunas reparaciones en fábricas, y si bien me pagan avión para viajar, alojamiento en buenos hoteles, comida y todo, me pagan no más $10 la hora (Menos de 3 dolares), pudiendo cobrar mucho más si tuviera algún título (Ni siquiera terminé la secundaria todavía, y además tengo 19 años). Ese tipo de cosas restan, pero es algo con lo que hay que vivir y joderse por no estudiar...


----------



## unleased! (Jun 1, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Por dios, lo que son las diferencias entre paises...
> 
> Acá si un plomero (Así les decimos acá a los fontaneros) cobrara €150, con dos o tres trabajos por mes podría vivir!
> 
> Acá debe cobrar unos €10 un plomero


 Creo que la diferencia no está en los paises si no mas bién en el sueldo base para vivir. En madrid con menos de 1200€ no sobrevives, en barcelona es peor ya que es mas caro todo, rondarán los 1400€. Aquí, donde vivo yo el sueldo está sobre los 1000€ al mes de media. En luxemburgo puedes levantarte tranquilamente 2000€ al mes. En argentina, por lo que comentas, estareis sobre los 500€ mensuales. Esto todo son cifras medias estimadas.

La diferencia está en el precio que tiene la vida, no en que seas de un pais o otro (por lo general, después puede haber factores que varien las cifras).

Lo que está claro es que un fontanero argentino que se va a barcelona y cobra por su trabajo lo mismo que en su pais de origen, si, tendrá mucho trabajo porque cobra muy barato, pero dudo que el sueldo que saque le dea para pagar el piso, la gasolina de la furgoneta, etc, etc...

Los estudios y la experiencia también repercuten en el sueldo directamente.

No es el mismo sueldo al que se le paga a un chico de 15 años por hacer de peón que el sueldo de una persona adulta especializada en una cosa concreta.

También hay otro factor que merma considerablemente los precios, y es gente que cobra muy muy barato y sin tener ninguna experiencia o también llamada la "mano de obra barata" o "competencia desleal".

Son gente realmente chapuzas, que ni tienen noción de lo que hacen, solo conectan o hacen y digamos que "funciona" el invento lo justo para que pase como válido ante los ignorantes ojos del cliente.

Son los que obligan a los demás a bajar los precios si quieren seguir teniendo trabajo. Los que tienen una titulación y se dedican a una especialidad concreta no les afecta tanto ya que tienen una reputación asegurada.

Para los estudiantes que quieren trabajar o para la gente que empieza esto es muy malo debido a que su trabajo es realmente infravalorado.

El cliente siempre va a atacar con eso de "fulanito me hace lo mismo pero mucho mas barato" o si te ven joven (para el cliente, cuando tienes menos de 30 años) aunque lleves desde muy pequeño con el oficio y sepas tanto como un veterano te dirán "cobras mucho para no tener experiencia".

Hay que joderse! ¿y ellos que saben si empezastes ayer o si llevas 10 años ya en la profesión?

PD: Te llevo poco mas de 1 año  

Saludos!


----------

